# Jazz Guitarists



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)

I love jazz guitar, here are some of my favorites encompassing many different styles.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Mar 4, 2015)

The besty guitarist i ever met was an unheard genous in manchester who did nothing but practice 10 hours a day. He lived right above me and we became good friends. He did jazz gigs and that. Hope you take the time to listen to his soundcloud.

https://soundcloud.com/simon-mulcaster


----------



## Wavels (Mar 11, 2015)

KLITE said:


> The besty guitarist i ever met was an unheard genous in manchester who did nothing but practice 10 hours a day. He lived right above me and we became good friends. He did jazz gigs and that. Hope you take the time to listen to his soundcloud.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/simon-mulcaster


Thanks for posting in this obscure thread...
Well, I took the time to listen to a lot of the cuts provided and no offense, and I did heard a very competent guitarist, however, I did not hear much, if any, jazz.

Here is a swinging jazz guitarist to my ears...


----------



## panhead (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh you know im in on this just as soon as i get back from taking my wife to the doctor .


----------



## Wavels (Mar 12, 2015)

Wavels said:


>


Not sure what happened with this link.
Lenny was one of the best guitarists that nobody ever heard of...so I will try again...


----------



## Wavels (Mar 25, 2015)

George can really play...


----------



## socalcoolmx (Mar 25, 2015)

probably my favorite jazz guitarist is Pat Martino


----------



## Wavels (Mar 31, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> probably my favorite jazz guitarist is Pat Martino







I enjoy Pat very much, unique style.
Beyond his obvious virtuosity, Martino was able to recover from a brain hemorrhage, and re-learn how to play again. He had a large chunk of his brain removed!
Fantastic story.


http://nautil.us/issue/20/creativity/brain-damage-saved-his-music


----------



## Wavels (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 31, 2015)

Good stuff in here, wavels.


----------



## Wavels (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Pin, I don't know how I overlooked Django.
One of the all time greats. He only had three good fingers on his hand...yikes!
I also have not yet included Charlie Christian or Oscar Moore


----------



## Wavels (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 4, 2015)

The Woody Allen movie Sweet and Lowdown is sort of a tribute to Django.
It is about a fictional guitarist named Emmet Ray (Sean Penn) who considers himself to be the second best guitarist in the world, Django is number one!!!
Good flick with great music.
Howard Alden plays the guitar, Penn pretends.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Apr 5, 2015)

When I was in my teens I lived close to the Lighthouse on pier ave hermosa and got to whatch many Jazz players from the front door, I was to young to get in so I just watched and listened from the front door. I really liked Joe Pass and Barney Kessel oh and what about Tommy Tedesco


----------



## BadInfluence (Apr 5, 2015)

My favorite Bireli Lagrene recording. Most amazing solo starting at 1:17:26 and from 1:25:22 he plays his fretless electric bass.


----------



## BadInfluence (Apr 5, 2015)

Wavels said:


>


I found Marc Ribot when i was trying to find out who played the guitar on different Tom Waits recordings. Here is one of the coolest guitar solos ever recorded on a Tom Waits record:





He also recorded 2 albums with a Cuban band which are very refreshing:





and
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLND9n1iFNGwaNuOmM-vBlQby6okj-PCN4


----------



## Wavels (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 6, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> When I was in my teens I lived close to the Lighthouse on pier ave hermosa and got to whatch many Jazz players from the front door, I was to young to get in so I just watched and listened from the front door. I really liked Joe Pass and Barney Kessel oh and what about Tommy Tedesco



Thanks socal, I totally forgot to include Tedesco.
My oversight.
He played with Zappa, and was forced to change his mind about him...lol.

Percussionist Emil Richards recalled that he did not know who Zappa was and did not take him seriously as the recording sessions began, believing that Zappa was merely the guitarist for a rock band. However, upon meeting Zappa, he handed the musicians the scores for the pieces, which were dense, complex and varied in time signatures.[1] Richards' close friend, guitarist Tommy Tedesco, was another member of the recording sessions.* Tedesco mocked Zappa, believing that Zappa did not know what he was doing.[1] *The bassonist and bass clarinetist hired for the sessions refused to perform their parts, declaring them impossible to play. Zappa responded, "If I play your part, will you at least try it?" Zappa then played the notes for the musicians, who agreed to perform their assigned parts.[1] By the end of the recording sessions, *Richards and Tedesco became convinced of Zappa's talent, and became friends with the composer*. Richards later performed on sessions which appeared on Zappa's album _Orchestral Favorites_.[1]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lumpy_Gravy


----------



## socalcoolmx (Apr 6, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Thanks socal, I totally forgot to include Tedesco.
> My oversight.
> He played with Zappa, and was forced to change his mind about him...lol.
> 
> ...


I just saw Dweezil play the Roxy it was great, I think it was the 40 year anniversary of Roxy and Elsewhere

I saw Frank his dad do the bicentinial concert 1976 at the forum wow Black napkins was so hot
Also just saw Steve Lukather at the baked potato and got to meet him, he's a really cool and funny guy
saw him with Toto at Pala casino over the summer really fun

but I love Frank Zappa especially Roxy and Elsewhere


----------



## Wavels (Apr 7, 2015)

This is not a jazz tune, but Pat Metheny plays one of the very best and most breathtakingly beautiful guitar solos I have ever heard.
Simply amazing and truly sublime.
The solo starts at 5:41.
Wow!


----------



## Wavels (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Apr 14, 2015)

Wavels said:


>


Nice! I seen Al record his live album at the Santa Monica Civic in LA
way way back in the day. My bud was so drunk he passed out in the
lobby and missed the whole show lol.


----------



## Wavels (Apr 14, 2015)

Well I never saw Al live, but I remember hearing him first on this album from 1975.
Wow, I have been a fan since then!


----------



## Wavels (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 14, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


>


Tasty, thank you.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2015)

FWIW, recordings available from Library of Congress, not sure if they have guitar, but many early jazz artists:

http://www.loc.gov/jukebox/


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Apr 15, 2015)

Love this thread!


----------



## Wavels (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 1, 2015)

RIP Emily...


----------



## Wavels (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Jbliss (May 4, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 15, 2015)

RIP, Mr. King.
A truly innovative talent...bending strings 'till they cry...that is his legacy!

Lucille will miss him as well.
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/features/the-legacy-of-lucille-the-surprising-story-behind-b-b-kings-guitar-20150515


----------



## meenigrow (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

All of the above are great. I would add Pat Metheny


----------



## Wavels (Jul 25, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> All of the above are great. I would add Pat Metheny


Here is Pat Metheny from a previous post in this thread...


Wavels said:


> This is not a jazz tune, but Pat Metheny plays one of the very *best and most breathtakingly beautiful guitar solos I have ever heard.*
> Simply amazing and truly sublime.
> The solo starts at 5:41.
> Wow!


----------



## Wavels (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Jul 31, 2015)

Vintage George


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> Vintage George


How could I EVER have forgotten George, truely a Jazz guitar God. Stanley Jordan is another good musician.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Here is Pat Metheny from a previous post in this thread...


Thanks for sharing. listening as I respond to this. San Lorenzo and Phase Dance are two of my favorites by Methany. Saw him in Phoenix once. They took the stage at 7pm. They played until 11pm. Throughout the performance different members of the band would take breaks at different times. Metheny never, I mean NEVER left the stage. 4 hrs non-stop playing! Awesome show!


----------



## Wavels (Aug 1, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> Vintage George


I like George...his Take Five is fantastic, thanks...I like George before he started singing and trying to break into the pop mainstream in the 1970's.
Here is George in 1964... WOW!!!


----------



## Wavels (Aug 1, 2015)

This is George in 1964...his singing is much more jazzy and preferable to my ears...


----------



## meenigrow (Aug 4, 2015)

Not a guitarist by definition ,but the guitar part is brilliant ,second half through the song






Them thar' wiseguys.....


----------



## Wavels (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Jbliss (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 26, 2015)

Grant Geissman


----------



## Jbliss (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 19, 2015)

meenigrow said:


> Not a guitarist by definition ,but the guitar part is brilliant ,second half through the song



The guitarist was Eric Gale in 1967.

Here he is ten years later...


----------



## Wavels (Oct 20, 2015)

I love this Eric Gale tune...reeks of the 1970s
Nice guitar work...


----------



## meenigrow (Oct 21, 2015)

Wavels said:


> I love this Eric Gale tune...reeks of the 1970s
> Nice guitar work...


Wow, that's trippy...........thanks for opening another door in my jazz searching journey/quest......


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)

meenigrow said:


> Wow, that's trippy...........thanks for opening another door in my jazz searching journey/quest......


You are more than welcome...

I forgot about Earl Klugh, one of my favorite guitarists from the '70s...
You may enjoy his playing...


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## meenigrow (Oct 24, 2015)

Wavels said:


> You are more than welcome...
> 
> I forgot about Earl Klugh, one of my favorite guitarists from the '70s...
> You may enjoy his playing...


Awesome !!


----------



## meenigrow (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Oct 31, 2015)

I have so many more I don't know where to begin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btO-yVHnre4


----------



## socalcoolmx (Oct 31, 2015)

Jamie Glaser


----------



## Wavels (Nov 2, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> Jamie Glaser



Thanks for the contribution.
Glaser is a fusion guitarist of some renown.
I was, admittedly, not very familiar with him...he plays on boatloads of TV series theme songs...

This reminds me of my all time favorite TV series theme song guitar work...
The Rockford Files...

The weird thing is, that it is not easy to ascertain attribution.
It is either Larry Carlton *or* Dan Ferguson...
Oh well, it is still mighty tasty...


----------



## socalcoolmx (Nov 2, 2015)

check out jorge strunz's (of caldera) solo 2:20 to 4:20 some of the best latin fusion guitar ever I was lucky enough to see jorge play with these guys in late 70s again at the lighthouse in hermosa those were the days it was great


----------



## Grojak (Nov 2, 2015)

JACO n John what a combo!!


----------



## Grojak (Nov 2, 2015)

Young Charlie doing some Nirvana for you young folk WAS already posted so I removed mine lol






My dad took lessons from this cat back in the 70's at a college, had 1 killer rock album Jerry Hahn and Brotherhood


----------



## Wavels (Nov 4, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> check out jorge strunz's (of caldera) solo 2:20 to 4:20 some of the best latin fusion guitar ever I was lucky enough to see jorge play with these guys in late 70s again at the lighthouse in hermosa those were the days it was great


Al Di Meola is a devotee of the genius Astor Piazzolla.

Piazzolla is the one who largely influenced his shift in style of playing from electric fusion to acoustic Latin themed yumminess...


----------



## socalcoolmx (Nov 9, 2015)

Just seen Al at the coachhouse a couple months ago doing his electric stuff again awesome


----------



## Wavels (Nov 9, 2015)

Yikes, you make me jealous, Al has impressive chops, regardless of style or whether plugged or unplugged.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 9, 2015)

Kenny Burell...


----------



## Wavels (Nov 9, 2015)

Grant Green...


----------



## Wavels (Nov 9, 2015)

George Barnes...




Simply beautiful...


----------



## Wavels (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Jbliss (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Jbliss (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Jbliss (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 29, 2015)

Wavels said:


> I love jazz guitar, here are some of my favorites encompassing many different styles.


Maybe you can play jazz guitar while I work on my 'jazz hands routine'? What do you say? Ah one and a two and JAZZ HANDS!


----------



## Jbliss (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 15, 2016)

Scofields new album.


----------



## Wavels (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 29, 2017)

Well I decided to dust off this old thread with this creative solo from one of my favorite guitarists.

Although, I have to admit that I greatly prefer the pre-electric Miles.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 29, 2017)

ha, Scofield starts that solo very blues based and then jazz fusion and gets further out as the solo goes on.
Almost as if it was intended to be that way?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2017)

Wavels said:


> Well I decided to dust off this old thread with this creative solo from one of my favorite guitarists.
> 
> Although, I have to admit that I greatly prefer the pre-electric Miles.


what's it like to love jazz guitar but literally hate black people with visceral disdain?


----------



## Wavels (Mar 29, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> ha, Scofield starts that solo very blues based and then jazz fusion and gets further out as the solo goes on.
> Almost as if it was intended to be that way?


Yes, I agree

I love Pat Martino, and I like the album you posted, which was released in '74, I think.
Here are Sco and Martino trading tasty licks in '02...yummy!


----------



## Wavels (Mar 31, 2017)

RIP Larry.

Larry Coryell, a virtuoso guitarist who in the 1960s was among the first musicians to bring a rock sound and sensibility to jazz, and who continued to blur the lines between genres throughout his career, died on Sunday in Manhattan. He was 73.

Excerpted from:
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/02/21/arts/music/larry-coryell-dead-jazz-rock-guitarist.html


Here is Larry from 1975


----------



## Wavels (Apr 3, 2017)

Super high quality video and audio of the late, great Wes Montgomery!


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 18, 2017)

Howard Roberts taught one of my best friends to play. What's not known is Howard often played jazz on a Tele. Howard had a saying I totally agree with: "Wah wah pedals are for pussies." 

Hendrix was great. But he was a pussy.


----------

